# my vizio e420vo tv won't turn on



## blake1542 (Jan 15, 2016)

my e420vo vizio wont turn
on. the controler got bumpped and the parental control thing popped up where u have to put in the code. i hit exit and the screen said input locked. it wouldnt go back to what i was watching so i turned the tv off. when i tried to turn it on, it wouldnt. the vizio logo on the front will go white like its turning on, and the screen would turn on to show the logo but then it would turn off on its own. ive tried a bunch of different things, i just dont know what to do


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hardware failure of some sort. If it's under warranty, have it serviced.


----------

